
Woman held in Dubai with daughter after drinking wine on flight - camtarn
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/aug/10/woman-held-in-dubai-with-daughter-for-drinking-glass-of-wine-on-flight
======
aliswe
Her visa was invalid.

~~~
detaro
UK and Swedish citizens are supposed to get a visum on entry automatically, so
it's normal for her to have none when arriving, and if it were only that
they'd just have sent her back.

~~~
aliswe
They are eligible for visa free entry (only stamp) when entering the passport
check (valid for 1 month), but there is a 3 month visa to get as well. Dunno
if it's on arrival though. And even that can be extended to 6 months I think.
(EDIT: Also, could have been other types of visas, there are a bunch)

But the article doesn't say anything about the country issued the passport
that was shown, only that her visa was "invalid" \- not necessarily expired,
could also have been a misspelling on the name or something.

Keep in mind they do have had some security issues for example when that Hamas
leader (I think) was murdered by australian citizens (said to be Israeli
spies, but I don't know the full story), so when they find anything strange
they can get pretty unforgiving.

~~~
aliswe
So she presented an iranian passport and scolded the airport personell and
took photos of them

[https://www.thenational.ae/uae/courts/swedish-woman-
deported...](https://www.thenational.ae/uae/courts/swedish-woman-deported-
from-dubai-for-taking-pictures-of-immigration-officer-during-angry-
row-1.759016)

